
Companies Are Using Employee Survey Data to Predict and Squash Union Organizing - aspenmayer
https://onezero.medium.com/companies-are-using-employee-survey-data-to-predict-and-squash-union-organizing-a7e28a8c2158
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.is/lmXcV](https://archive.is/lmXcV)

